
WebKit will delete all local storage after 7 days - jlelse
https://ar.al/2020/03/25/apple-just-killed-offline-web-apps-while-purporting-to-protect-your-privacy-why-thats-a-bad-thing-and-why-you-should-care/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22686602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22686602)
which is currently the active thread.

